# FiberTite Roofing Membranes vs. PVC-Based Roofing Membranes



## Gregavi

Hi, I am a General Contractor (not a roofer) and I am preparing to replace the roofing material on our family owned commercial building with a flat roof with parapet walls. It has 2 levels and has torch down currently installed. I have done a little research and have found many roofers are using the PVC based product for flat roofs. While researching PVC material, I came across a product call "FiberTite". It appears to be similar to the PVC membranes but they claim that theirs is better (Of course) in strength, puncture test and fire resistance . Any opinion on the Fibertite? Is it better? Any other product I should consider?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dDubya

Fibertite is a very good product. I know an individual who has been installing it for over 20 years with zero problems.


----------



## Joe Roofer

Fibertite is great stuff. I think the 36 mill is as good as any PVC. Fibertite>IB>Sarnafil :thumbup:


----------



## Gregavi

Thanks guys. I will consider using it. Do you know if regular roofing supply shops sell it, or a Fibertite distributor? We have ABC roofing Supply locally.


----------



## Joe Roofer

Only approved contractors can buy Fibertite. Our orders come through a local distributor but are ordered directly from Fibertite.
http://fibertite.com/online-forms.html


----------



## Gregavi

Joe Roofer said:


> Only approved contractors can buy Fibertite. Our orders come through a local distributor but are ordered directly from Fibertite.
> http://fibertite.com/online-forms.html


Good to know.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## wfduggan

Fibertite is the cadilac. It's chemically similar to PVC, but uses a modifier to the pvc in it to keep it flexible, whereas pvc uses plasticisers that migrate out over time. That's my understanding of it. If you speak to a fibertite rep they can get into more detail.


----------



## TedLeger

*Fibertite Roofing*

Joe Roofer is right. You do have to be an approved contractor to even get the fibertite. Their process is pretty rigorous in getting on their list. It is a great roofing material, and it is easier to work with than some other roofing.

Also, you can look at the warranty of Fibertite. Other companies have a warranty that are lengthy but haven't been around long enough to back it up. Fibertite has been around a long while, so they have the evidence.

The thing is the cost. Fibertite is pretty expensive. Even though it is worth it, it can jack the cost way up on a project, so it all depends on the funds, and if you are able to get it. Though it is probably one of the best fiber roofs you can purchase, they have others out there as well that you can get that you will be satisfied with for sure, and they don't cost as much.


----------

